# New Roll-Up Cover From Agri-Cover, Inc



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Access® Toolbox Edition Roll-Up Cover Now Available for the 2007 Toyota Tundra

Jamestown, ND, May 1, 2007 - Agri-Cover, Inc. (ACI), the original roll-up tonneau cover manufacturer, is excited to announce our Access® Toolbox Edition roll-up cover is now available for the 2007 Toyota Tundra. Following our tradition of innovation and quality, the covers are a model-specific, perfect fit for the 2007 Toyota Tundra with a standard over the rail toolbox. A roll-up cover from ACI offers proven versatility and performance. For more information on ACI products, visit www.agricover.com

Part # Access® Toolbox Edition
65249 07 Toyota Tundra Standard Box (6.5') with deck rail system
65259 07 Toyota Tundra Long Box (8.0') with deck rail system

Part # Access® Toolbox Edition
65219 07 Toyota Tundra Standard Box (6.5') without deck rail system
65229 07 Toyota Tundra Long Box (8.0') without deck rail system


----------

